# Delonte West Waived by T'Wolves



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

He is expected to be waived by the Wolves and obviously won't sign with the Heat.  Delonte would round out a pretty nasty bench. Thoughts?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Delonte West?*

I don't want him.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Delonte West?*

No way. He is a mother ****er. Literally.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Isn't he under house arrest for a DUI or something?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Delonte West?*

I'll come in with the post that someone else will - 

'Sign him. LeBron won't have his mind on the game and we'll easily beat them in the finals.'


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Or he would want to murder Delonte and go off big time


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Hell yeah.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Not worth the risk.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Delonte West?*

With Matt Barnes we have all the tattoos we need. We are not trying to compete with Denver


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Delonte West?*

no thanks...Artest would kill him


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Delonte West?*

I would only sign him Phil is considering leaving "The Machine" in the rotation.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Delonte West?*

no way in hell would i want delonte west. even if the celtics took him instead of us. 

despite what rons says, he's not really a hoody thug. delonte is. plus he has herpes on his mouth all the damn time.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Delonte would be a reliable player if not for his bi-polar disease, and with that, I say DO NOT sign him. Thanks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Delonte West?*



> RT @PDcavsinsider: Sources said Lakers are trying to trade Sasha V. wfirst round pick to get his salary off books. They tried for D. West.


As per twitter


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Delonte West?*

it would be to waive him, since his contract isn't guaranteed. i'm all for this. if doctor bus saves $10 million this year, he'd be more likely to spend the MLE next year. add ANOTHER MLE player after next season. how great would that be?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Delonte West?*



afobisme said:


> no way in hell would i want delonte west. even if the celtics took him instead of us.
> 
> despite what rons says, he's not really a hoody thug. delonte is. plus he has herpes on his mouth all the damn time.


It's a birthmark


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Delonte West?*



afobisme said:


> ...plus he has herpes on his mouth all the damn time.


 :lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Delonte West?*

I would take him. People wanted TMac but not him? When has his attitude hurt a team really? If we get Brown back however I pass.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Delonte West?*



Jamel Irief said:


> I would take him. People wanted TMac but not him? When has his attitude hurt a team really? If we get Brown back however I pass.


He would be waived, Brown or no Brown, Sasha or no Sasha, they just want to clear his contract off the books.

He is a piece of ****. I would have serious concerns to see this crap in the Laker locker room other than as janitor help.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Delonte West?*



Jamel Irief said:


> I would take him. People wanted TMac but not him? When has his attitude hurt a team really? If we get Brown back however I pass.


remember a couple of months ago when.. he had sex with lebron's mom, and lebron seemed to tank the series? and kobe's mom is way hotter than lebron's (although i think she has a little more class than that). not to mention that there are tons of popeyes locations around southern california, so he'd definitely be tempted to "keep it real" by wooing her with a drumstick or two.

or what about the guns he carries? you think that issue isn't going to be magnified in LA, the biggest nba basketball market?

bottom line is: if you're a true professional committed to winning, you don't bang the best player on the team's mother in the 2nd round of the playoffs. you also don't carry around guns, because if you get caught you're in deep trouble. he's not committed to winning like the rest of the team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Delonte West?*

^^^ It took longer than I thought it would, but it arrived just the same.  ^^^


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Why is Delonte West not in jail wasn't he driving around Cleveland with unregistered guns?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Delonte West?*

If it's gunslinging criminals we want, then we should be shooting for Arenas. (pardon the pun)


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Delonte West?*



Knicks4life said:


> Why is Delonte West not in jail wasn't he driving around Cleveland with unregistered guns?


He got eight months home detention (with an ankle bracelet), but he will be allowed to travel with whatever team he lands on for road games.

Eight months is a pretty stiff sentence, but I agree with you he needs to do some heavy jail time. He had a small arsenal in his car, ready for war. The judge gave him a real pass.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Delonte West?*

I know Plaxico Burress is pissed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Delonte West?*



Ron said:


> He got eight months home detention (with an ankle bracelet), but he will be allowed to travel with whatever team he lands on for road games.
> 
> Eight months is a pretty stiff sentence, but I agree with you he needs to do some heavy jail time. He had a small arsenal *in his car,* ready for war. The judge gave him a real pass.


he was on a motorcycle Terminator style


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Id rather have Sasha than Delonte when you consider more than just bball skills


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Delonte West?*

Just imagine the trash talk Delonte would serve LeLiar up if Miami and LA would face themselves in the Finals...

Hmmm...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Delonte West?*



PauloCatarino said:


> Just imagine the trash talk Delonte would serve LeLiar up if Miami and LA would face themselves in the Finals...
> 
> Hmmm...


yeah, **** that...we dont need a scrub motivating Lebron....if there are any truth to the mother****er rumors the Lebon will die before he loses to a team with Delonte for the 'ship


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Delonte West?*



afobisme said:


> remember a couple of months ago when.. he had sex with lebron's mom, and lebron seemed to tank the series? and kobe's mom is way hotter than lebron's (although i think she has a little more class than that). not to mention that there are tons of popeyes locations around southern california, so he'd definitely be tempted to "keep it real" by wooing her with a drumstick or two.
> 
> or what about the guns he carries? you think that issue isn't going to be magnified in LA, the biggest nba basketball market?
> 
> bottom line is: if you're a true professional committed to winning, you don't bang the best player on the team's mother in the 2nd round of the playoffs. you also don't carry around guns, because if you get caught you're in deep trouble. he's not committed to winning like the rest of the team.


No I don't remember him banging LeBron's mom... I'm not usually in the room when she is having sex and I haven't seen any reputable sources report it. Besides are you really worried he is going to bang some Lakers mom? I take that as a judgement on his mom more than I do West. 

Guns really have little to do with impact on a basketball team (unless you bring them in the locker room). You think none of the Lakers own and carry guns? 

Why would people want a bonafide whiner and quitter like TMac over him?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Delonte West?*



> *Lakers close to signing Delonte West*
> 
> Player Press: The Los Angeles Lakers might end up getting the man they were hoping for in the first place.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



> #Lakers have contacted the #Twolves about the possible salary dump of PG Sasha Vujacic.Lakers would get former Cavs guard Delonte West


...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

Cris,

From where did this come?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

oh god i hope this doesnt happen. we have enough players with issues


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

I mean it's kind of whatever for me. He's an okay player and will help our team from strictly a basketball standpoint, but his baggage is absolutely a cause for concern. Then again we've somehow tamed Artest among others so if there is one place in the entire league that could hold Delonte under wraps, it's the Lakers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

It's a runaway story on a bunch of blogs.

No respectable sports network is reporting this at all.

You got to ask yourself: If the Lakers have made it clear they want to resign Shannon Brown, why the **** would they go after this piece of ****?

The only reason would be is to dump Sasha's salary and WAIVE this ****er.

So even if it is true, he does not wear the Lakers jersey.

Well, unless he wants to go to an Indians game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

or it is leverage against Shannon.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

pretty sure I copied it from TLN. Don't quite remember though.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



Sean said:


> Cris,
> 
> From where did this come?


Here is the story on Bleacher Report, who reports it as a "rumor":

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...oad-sasha-vujacic-onto-minnesota-timberwolves


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Delonte West?*



Jamel Irief said:


> I would take him. People wanted TMac but not him? When has his attitude hurt a team really? If we get Brown back however I pass.


One of the few times we agree.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

I dont want him....i really dont want him


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

Yeah, don't really like this even if we have to dump Sasha. I'd rather keep him than have West on roster. Never liked Delonte's game.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

I think Delonte wouldn't be a bad piece to have. But, considering the gun violations and the potential mother****er scenario...his off-court stuff has me really unexcited about the guy. On the court, he's better than Sasha and Shannon.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

From a purely basketball perspective, I would love West on our team. His a very good defender and can score in so many ways (one of the best post player in the guard position in the league if you ask me). Would give us an extra punch off the bench. 

But, I'll pass unless we can use his contract to dump Sasha off our books. I think chemistry is very important and we have made a lot of changes to this team already. West is an unstable personality..something we can do without.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

Delonte is a good player. But he's a ****ed up dude. I don't think he would drag the team down. He wouldn't have a big enough role and the rest of the team is too headstrong for that.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

Hmmm.... Don't know why this was deleted before but..........

Anyway you guys are happy with Phil & Lamar "The Canibus Afficianado's", The Sexual Assualter and Mr.I Love The Ghetto but Delonte is bad business?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



King George said:


> Hmmm.... Don't know why this was deleted before but..........
> 
> Anyway you guys are happy with Phil & Lamar "The Canibus Afficianado's", The Sexual Assualter and Mr.I Love The Ghetto but Delonte is bad business?


lamar failed a drug test ten years ago pal. thats a long time. i highly doubt Phil smokes pot, and if he does then im even more impressed with his coaching record.

kobe was never indicted for sexual assault, which means he was INNOCENT. listening to people like you is like listening to a broken record.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



King George said:


> Hmmm.... Don't know why this was deleted before but..........
> 
> Anyway you guys are happy with Phil & Lamar "The Canibus Afficianado's", The Sexual Assualter and Mr.I Love The Ghetto but Delonte is bad business?


You just don't get it, do you?

You should have got the message when your post was deleted the first time. Repeated baiting earns you an infraction. Try it again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



MojoPin said:


> i highly doubt Phil smokes pot


Phil smokes pot...there is no way in hell he doesnt puff at least several times a year...probably more


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



DaRizzle said:


> Phil smokes pot...there is no way in hell he doesnt puff at least several times a year...probably more


Not all hippy-like people are drug users.

Phil is from a small town that is 30 minutes from here. Very conservative, even moreso back then. Then he went to highschool in North Dakota which is basically no-mans land. 

He may be weird, but i see no evidence of any of that stuff.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



King George said:


> Hmmm.... Don't know why this was deleted before but..........
> 
> Anyway you guys are happy with Phil & Lamar "The Canibus Afficianado's", The Sexual Assualter and Mr.I Love The Ghetto but Delonte is bad business?


Can we just ignore this guy and stay on topic? 

Any more news on Sasha's trade? I have a soft spot for Sasha (& his girlfriend) but his giving us nothing. We need to dump him is we can.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

Nothing new.

If you were another team in the NBA would you take on his monster contract?

Jesus, Mitch must have been high when he offered him that. But not really, he did have a very good contract season, and hasn't been anything but **** and two clutch free throws since then.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



MojoPin said:


> Not all hippy-like people are drug users.
> 
> Phil is from a small town that is 30 minutes from here. Very conservative, even moreso back then. Then he went to highschool in North Dakota which is basically no-mans land.
> 
> He may be weird, but i see no evidence of any of that stuff.


He lives right by Kareem in Marina del Rey, aka: yuppy beach town...When me and my friends were going to meet people up for a bachelor party they saw and smelled Kareem smoking a joint in his front yard. You know Phil is swinging by from time to time.

and you use the word "drug users" when talking about weed, Im willing to bet you dont smoke pot (maybe once a blue moon)....Im not so sure you would be the best at pointing out pot smokers

....lets just say im overqualified for the job


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



DaRizzle said:


> He lives right by Kareem in Marina del Rey, aka: yuppy beach town...When me and my friends were going to meet people up for a bachelor party they saw and smelled Kareem smoking a joint in his front yard. You know Phil is swinging by from time to time.
> 
> and you use the word "drug users" when talking about weed, Im willing to bet you dont smoke pot (maybe once a blue moon)....Im not so sure you would be the best at pointing out pot smokers
> 
> ....lets just say im overqualified for the job


I got the munches right now


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

lol....would you agree with what I said Sean?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



MojoPin said:


> Not all hippy-like people are drug users.
> 
> Phil is from a small town that is 30 minutes from here. Very conservative, even moreso back then. Then he went to highschool in North Dakota which is basically no-mans land.
> 
> He may be weird, but i see no evidence of any of that stuff.



call phil a person from a small town with very conservative roots.. but that doesn't explain why he's a buddhist. how many small town conservatives do you know follow the way of eastern philosophy? while it may be true that phil grew up sheltered from the rest of the world, he changed as a person after leaving north dakota. 


oh and look up phil's wiki... here's an excerpt:



> Most notably, while still playing for the Knicks in 1975, he had detailed his experimentation with LSD in an early autobiography, Maverick.[5]


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



afobisme said:


> call phil a person from a small town with very conservative roots.. but that doesn't explain why he's a buddhist. how many small town conservatives do you know follow the way of eastern philosophy? while it may be true that phil grew up sheltered from the rest of the world, he changed as a person after leaving north dakota.
> 
> 
> oh and look up phil's wiki... here's an excerpt:


I looked up his Wiki, don't see anything on there that says that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_Jackson


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

it took me a while to find before, and i can't find it right now. it was for sure on his wiki when i pasted it though. i google'd up "phil jackson LSD" and you can see it was there (based on the results from this first link)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...2iwO9i_zFDQAAAKoEBU_QVj9t&fp=2fc962fa17006ff2

if you google up "phil jackson lsd" there will be tons and tons of results.. and LSD is way way way more dangerous than marijuana.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



DaRizzle said:


> lol....would you agree with what I said Sean?


That pj smokes or you're overqualified?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

lol nice....I was talking about Phil puffing


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

I can't say for sure but it would not surprise me if he still does. Coaches don't get drug tested, do they?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



Sean said:


> I can't say for sure but it would not surprise me if he still does. Coaches don't get drug tested, do they?


Not in the off season


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

Phil is not a disciple to eastern philosophy or even buddhism for that matter. He picks and chooses from all religions, christianity included (lord's prayer before games). Wouldn't surprise me if he fired one up from time to time. :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

never said he was a disciple of buddhism. you do know that eastern philosophy isn't mutually exclusive to other philosophies or religions right?

that's really besides the point anyways.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

I hate the offseason..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

well the offseason doesn't really liked you either.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I hate the offseason..


Phil smoking pot is relevant dammit

oh and
:vuvuzela:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*

Wolves waive Delonte West

By Sports Network

The Minnesota Timberwolves have waived guard Delonte West, who had just been acquired from Cleveland in a trade last week.

West played the past 2 1/2 seasons with Cleveland and last year averaged 8.8 points with 3.3 assists and 2.8 rebounds in 60 games, including three starts.

The Wolves acquired West, along with Sebastian Telfair, in exchange for center Ryan Hollins and guard Ramon Sessions on July 26.

The 27-year-old West has also played for Boston and Seattle in his six-year career and has averaged 10.0 points with 3.7 assists and 3.1 rebounds in 364 games.


http://www.kansascity.com/2010/08/03/2125049/wolves-waive-delonte-west.html


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



DaRizzle said:


> He lives right by Kareem in Marina del Rey, aka: yuppy beach town...When me and my friends were going to meet people up for a bachelor party they saw and smelled Kareem smoking a joint in his front yard. You know Phil is swinging by from time to time.
> 
> and you use the word "drug users" when talking about weed, Im willing to bet you dont smoke pot (maybe once a blue moon)....Im not so sure you would be the best at pointing out pot smokers
> 
> ....lets just say im overqualified for the job


i have a medical card bud  i just dont think this thread should devolve in to that type of discussion


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Lakers close to getting Delonte West*



MojoPin said:


> i have a medical card bud  i just dont think this thread should devolve in to that type of discussion


Seious? No BSing me? I would have never guess that the way you called someone who smokes weed a "drug user"


....I still stand by my statement that Phil puffs!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

aye - no bs


----------

